# Company recalls frozen avocados from Safeway, Albertsons, others for Listeria



## daveomak.fs (Jun 20, 2019)

*Company recalls frozen avocados from Safeway, Albertsons, others for Listeria*
By News Desk on June 19, 2019


Nature’s Touch Frozen Foods Inc. is voluntary recalling “Signature Select Avocado Chunks” with a best before date of Oct 11, 2020, after an inspection test revealed Listeria monocytogenes in the product.

The company initiated the recall “based on strict precautionary measures after the company was informed by the FDA that a routine sampling program found a positive result for Listeria monocytogenes in one sample bag of the product,” according to the Nature’s Touch notice posted by the Food and Drug Administration.

As of June 18, there hadn’t been any confirmed illnesses reported in association with the recalled frozen avocado product, the notice states. There is concern that some consumers may have the recalled frozen avocado chunks in their homes because the best-before date isn’t until Oct. 11, 2020.

“Consumers who have purchased the product should discard or return it to the place of purchase for a full refund,” according to the company recall notice.

Consumers can use the following label information to determine whether they have the recalled avocado in their homes:


Signature Select brand avocado chunks, frozen
12-ounce plastic bags
UPC number 2113009412 on the back
Best-before date displayed as OCT 11 20 on the back of packages near the top
Nature’s Touch reports the avocado chunks were distributed in the states of Alaska, Arizona, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Idaho, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, South Dakota, Washington, Wyoming, Texas and Utah.

Distribution also included the following banner stores:


Albertsons
Safeway
Safeway Community Markets
Carrs-Safeway
Eagle
Lucky
Pak N Save
Pavilions
Vons
The Nature’s Touch consumer service staff will be available to answer any questions by phone at 877-850-2664 or by email at: [email protected].

*(To sign up for a free subscription to Food Safety News, **click here**.)*


----------

